# invisible fence



## kalinkamarie (Sep 30, 2007)

We have just recently decided to put up a fence so our GS can be outside without being on a run-line. I was wondering if anyone had a brand of invisible fence that worked the best, or if a chain link fence would work better, OR is there another option to consider?
Thanks!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

My first choice would be a nice, tall privacy fence. I couldn't afford that, so I went with 5 foot chain link. I couldn't really afford that either, haha, but I needed to just get it done. If I hadn't done that, my last option would've been Invisible Fence. 

I want things to stay *out* of my yard as well. The real cincher too for me was that I have a nearly blind dog and training her on Invisible Fence isn't possible. 

I do think a physical fence is the best choice, but Invisible is better than a tie-out IMHO.

Good luck!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We had a horrible 6' vinyl fence in our last house. I will admit, I miss it now. It kept stuff out and kept scarlett in. BUT, we bought a house on a golfcourse and since we don't have a pool, we can't have a proper fence. We went with actual Invisible Fence and we are satisfied with it. Scarlett has only run through it twice, when we first moved in. Now she won't even chase a rabbit or other dog through the "fence". 

As Chelle says, it does NOT keep other dogs, critters, etc out. That is a problem for us, but one we are dealing with in order to have our view (although in the jungle of a yard we have, a fence would be completely hidden...) 

A real fence is ideal, but Invisible Fence is a viable option with a GSD. GSD's are easily trained to know the boundary and after a couple of experiences with the fence, they become very careful not to get zapped...there are always exceptions, which I am sure other posters will point out. For us, it was the ONLY option. Tethering Scarlett was never going to be an option.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

We have an invisible fence that we don't use. If we ever feel the need to fence our dogs in, I think we'll opt for a physical barrier.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I grew up in CT. Invisible fences are the way to go out there. My family put up an invisible under ground fence for a 3 acre wooded lot. The fence worked very well there were a few times where our dog did run throw the fence screaming. Never did that again. All she needs now is the collar on and she will not test the fence. 

My friend and I were young and decided to see how the shock feels and works. It's not that bad but kept us from wanting to run away.

You need to train your dog the boundaries. Don't just let your dog run out with out knowing the what the flags mean. Invisible fences can cause some dog to fear going outside. So make sure you work with your dog using the flags.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I've installed Invisable Fences on three different properties and not one of me GSD's have breached it.

I do lots of training and I do not leave the property myself if they are out. I don't leave my dogs out when I'm not home no matter how they're contained.

Would I trust a 6' chain link fence more? Yes.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have invisible fence at my house and a friends house and e-fence (bascially the same thing) at my parents house. All 3 of my dogs, my friends 2 dobermans, and my parents little mix dog all respect the fence. However my dogs do know when their batteries are dead and will walk right through when they are dead. My youngest will stand in the beep range trying to get her ball if it goes somewhat near the outside of the line. All of our dogs as a whole know the command to walk through w/o collars on when they have leashes on to go for walks. And the same command to come back in after their walks. We generally use the exact same location at eachothers houses to leave the property and never take the dogs out of the fence at any other location on all 3 properties.

I have 2 acres that would be impossible to fence with a real boundary fence. If we had a smaller yard I would use a real fence so I could also keep other things out of my yard and not worry about anything coming in my yard and harming my dogs. I had one instance back when my male GSD was only about 7-8 months old. He was out with my 2 yr old female at the time. I had run inside to use the bathroom when I heard my female in attack mode..terrible barking and growling. I race out the door to see a car speeding away and my male puppy running up the driveway. They were trying to drag him through our invisible fence he was refusing so they literally sliced off both his leather collar and invisible fence collar. My female had run from the back of the house down to save her little brother and to this day I don't know if she made contact with the attacker or just scared the crap of of them.

I love my invisible fence but if you live in a wooded area some woodland creatures may chew through the underground wires..Ive had that happen in two spots. Also the dogs may learn to run the line and intimidate walkers/joggers/bikers as the pass by.


----------



## kalinkamarie (Sep 30, 2007)

She is really very good and had rarely left the property before we considered the fence. She was good about staying with us as long as we were paying attention. The issue of course is cost, whatever is the cheapest but most efficient we will probably choose. 
The only reason we are considering a fence, is a dog down the street bit our neighbors daughter in the face, and they have asked we keep her on a leash or fenced. We don't want to keep her tied up all the time, which is the reason we are looking into a fence.

She is incredibly intelligent, we got her in April, and have already been able to train the previous really BAD behavior from the previous owner out of her. 
We would not leave her outside when we left the house... she likes her crate for that.


----------



## staceybullock (Mar 22, 2012)

I used to own an Invisible Fence Dealership. I have a GSD, a Golden Retriever and a Cavalier. The GSD is the most likely to run through ~ if he wants something bad enough ~ although my golden will do it to try and sneak in on a bike ride. Ironically, none of my dogs will challenge the fence after another dog, but to be with me, the two big ones will. I use Invisible Fence Brand products to keep them out of flower beds, and out of rooms in my house, and again, the GSD will "test" it, the Golden won't go near it, and the cavalier won't either. Invisible Fence Brand is the best "supported" brand, but also the most expensive. Many people I know have had luck with the petsafe brand ~ and you might too, if you use a heavier gauge wire with it...


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

My dogs will go over my chain link fence so I supplement with an invisible fence. I just run the wire across the top edge of the fence. I haven't had any problems with the dogs escaping. I use Pet Safe brand and it has worked well for me. Also an invisible fence won't keep other dogs out of your yard


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

we had a mutt that figured out how to beat the invisible fence system. lol He would creep up to spot where his collar would start beeping. Then he would back up to work up some speed and take off sprinting through, yelping all the way. Once he got out of the shock area he would stop and scratch, then go about his merry way! lol we witnessed this so many times over his life.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

apenn0006 said:


> we had a mutt that figured out how to beat the invisible fence system. lol He would creep up to spot where his collar would start beeping. Then he would back up to work up some speed and take off sprinting through, yelping all the way. Once he got out of the shock area he would stop and scratch, then go about his merry way! lol we witnessed this so many times over his life.


LoL...No fence is stopping me!!! No Way..No How.
What a dog!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We have the Invisible Fence brand and have had no issues. We trained boundries before the fence was even installed, trained once it was installed, never leave him alone outside, he respects the boundries and life is good.


----------



## KCP146 (Jul 10, 2012)

I use a wireless PetSafe fence on my 1.5 year old, I have now used it in two different yards and it has worked very well for us.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Glad I found this thread, getting a consultation tomorrow with the invisible fence brand. I just want one that will work for a 110 pound male with very high prey drive chasing deers and our street has alots of traffic.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

apenn0006 said:


> we had a mutt that figured out how to beat the invisible fence system. lol He would creep up to spot where his collar would start beeping. Then he would back up to work up some speed and take off sprinting through, yelping all the way. Once he got out of the shock area he would stop and scratch, then go about his merry way! lol we witnessed this so many times over his life.


 
haha...not a dog but we raised show hogs growing up. We had one sow that when she decided she wanted out to get to the grass on the other side she would start stomping and squealing to get herself warmed up then she would run full force through the electric fence. While she was getting ready every other sow in the pen would begin gathering around her waiting for her to open the fence so they could all walk out unscathed She was very determined!!!!


----------

